#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Een Moslim mag naast 4 vrouwen onbeperkt sex hebben met zijn slavinnen

## Cristovao

Wat veel Moslims niet weten is dat de Koran voorschrijft dat een Moslim onbeperkt sex mag hebben met zijn slavinnen. Slavinnen werden in de tijd van de profeet als buit meegenomen nadat een bepaald stuk land was veroverd. Maar wie denkt dat het nu niet meer speelt heeft het mis. In de Golf regio worden de huishoudsters gezien als de in de Koran genoemde ma malakat aymanukum, wat wil zeggen: wat je rechtmatig bezit is. Dit zijn mensen waar je voor dient te zorgen omdat zij niets hebben, en om die reden ook je slaaf kunnen zijn.

Letterlijke slavinnen (die je tijdens oorlog buit maakt) zijn er vandaag de dag ook nog steeds. Moslims zijn in de wereld namelijk in vele landen namelijk in oorlog. Een Somalische strijder van de Al Shaa'bab mag na het veroveren van een Christen stam dus gewoon vrouwen meenemen die dan vervolgens automatisch zijn 'ma malakat aymanukum' worden. Dit "contract" zorgt ervoor dat hij met ze mag doen wat hij wil.

Ik kan middels de Sahih (authentieke) Hadith bewijzen dat de Moslims in de tijd van de profeet sex hadden met slavinnen die zij hadden buitgemaakt. Je zult ook met mij moeten concluderen dat deze vrouwen zelfs verkracht werden, aangezien de seks plaats had meteen na de verovering van hun land en de vermoedelijke afslachting van minimaal een deel van de echtgenoten van hun vrouwen. Ik ken geen vrouw die na zoiets vrijwillig seks bedrijft met een man die haar zojuist tot slaaf heeft gemaakt en haar man (en eventueel oudste zoons) heeft afgeslacht.

Sura 23 legt om te beginnen uit dat een Moslim (man) zijn edele delen mag laten zien aan zijn vrouw of slavinnen:

*23. 0, In de naam van Allah, de erbarmer, de barmhartige. 1 Het zal de gelovigen welgaan, 2 die in hun salaat deemoedig zijn, 3 die geklets mijden, 4 die de zakaat opbrengen 5 en die hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren, 6 behalve bij hun echtgenotes of slavinnen waarover zij beschikken, dan valt hun niets te verwijten,*
(bron: bijbelenkoran.nl)

Vele Moslima's weten dit niet, maar je man mag dus (in oorlogstijd) gewoon slavinnen "nemen" zo lang het maar zijn eigen slaven zijn en niet die van een broeder.

Maar er is nog meer. Zo lees je in de volgende aya dat een Moslim zelfs mag trouwen met een slavin die al getrouwd is. Dat klinkt als overspel he? Is het niet, want een niet-Islamitisch huwelijk wordt niet gepruimd. Dus stel Nederland is in burger oorlog tussen de geloven, en je man gaat op militaire expeditie met zijn broeders, dan mag hij vanuit zijn geloof trouwen met een slavin, zelfs als zij met een ongelovige man reeds getrouwd is.

*Sura 4, aya 24: En ook [verboden om mee te trouwen zijn] de eerbaar getrouwde vrouwen, behalve slavinnen waarover jullie beschikken.*

Aparte zaken he? Die spelen vandaag de dag nog steeds in de wereld, op plekken waar moslims de Jihad strijd voeren (de gewelddadige vorm van Jihad), zoals Somalie, Ehtiopie, Oost-Timor, India, Ivoorkust, Nigeria, etcetera.

En dan komt nu het bewijs voor mijn eerste statement: dat seks met slavinnen is toegestaan, zonder dat je eerst moet trouwen met ze en zonder dat zij hiervoor zelf toestemming geven. Wat zeg ik: het is zelfs niet van belang of een Moslim man haar zwanger maakt, ook al heeft hij niet de intentie haar te huwen of voor haar te zorgen.

Het bewijs hiervoor vind je in de Sahih Muslim, zoals je weet een hadith collectie van de hoogste autenticiteit. Sahih staat immers voor authentiek in het arabisch.

Helaas wel in het Engels, maar lees het goed door!

Book 008, Number 3371: 
Abu Sirma said to Abu Sa'id al Khadri (Allah he pleased with him): 0 Abu Sa'id, did you hear Allah's
Messenger (may peace be upon him) mentioning al-'azl? He said: Yes, and added: We went out with Allah's
Messenger (may peace be upon him) on the expedition to the Bi'l-Mustaliq and took captive some excellent
Arab women; and we desired them, for we were suffering from the absence of our wives, (but at the same
time) we also desired ransom for them. So we decided to have sexual intercourse with them but by
observing 'azl (Withdrawing the male sexual organ before emission of semen to avoid-conception). But we
said: We are doing an act whereas Allah's Messenger is amongst us; why not ask him? So we asked Allah's
Mes- senger (may peace be upon him), and he said: It does not matter if you do not do it, for every soul
that is to be born up to the Day of Resurrection will be born. 

wat staat er dus? De Moslims hadden slavinnen gevangen en begeerden hun (seksueel) omdat ze al een tijdje van hun vrouwen verwijderd waren. Ze wilden seks met ze maar ze wilden ze ook verkopen als slavin op de markt. Maar aangezien je een zwangere vrouw niet kunt verkopen wilden ze "voor het zingen de kerk uit". Dat vroegen ze vervolgens aan de profeet die antwoordde dat ze dat beter niet konden doen, want wat geboren moet worden wordt toch wel geboren. Oftewel: niet voor het zingen de kerk uit, maar gewoon doen wat je moet en wil doen met die vrouwen. Let ook op dat dit dus meteen na de expeditie was, dus kort na de verovering van die slavinnen. De vraag of de slavinnen in kwestie vrijwillig seks hadden met deze militairen is dus zeer klein. Iedereen met gezond verstand weet dat dit verkrachting is.

Het spijt me, oprecht. Maar de waarheid moet kenbaar worden gemaakt.

Voordat ik het verwijt krijg dat ik de Hadith en Koran in het Arabisch moet lezen, wil ik die personen vragen of ze zelf wel Arabisch kunnen lezen. Zo niet dan vind ik die opmerking niet gepast. Bovendien kunnen we uitgaan van een vertaling door Moslims met oprechtheid en overtuiging van het gelijk van Allah. Geen reden om te veronderstellen dat de tekst totaal tegenovergesteld is van het origineel.

Dank voor degene die dit helemaal heeft doorgelezen met een oprecht hart. Ik wil die mensen verzoeken niet alleen op mijn woorden af te gaan maar zelf onderzoek te doen. Wellicht heb ik handvaten kunnen aanreiken. Weet dat ik oprecht ben en uitsluitend Islamitische bronnen gebruik voor mijn stellingen, zoals hierboven te zien is. Ik zal nooit een niet-Islamitische bron gebruiken om iets aan te tonen richting Moslims. En ik zal de zwakke hadith altijd links laten liggen. Hierboven staan dan ook uitsluitend Koran en Sahih Hadith citaten. Daarnaast acht ik de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir ook betrouwbaar omdat Soennieten dit ook doen en omdat de bron voor deze Tafsir altijd de Sahih Hadith en de Koran zijn. 

Groet

CC

----------


## AgressieveTurk

.....

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Zo simpel gaat dat niet gozer. Indien jij de niet moslim bent hoor jij uitleg te vragen en niet uitleg te geven. Zoals je zelf praat over Oprechtheid verwacht ik dat dus ook van jou. Eerst oprecht de Islam bestuderen en dus ook naar uitleg vragen over bepaalde kwesties dat je niet begrijpt. Hier heb je een uitleg erover in het engels : ww.answering-christianity.com/karim/no_rape_of_female_slaves.htm . Er zullen vast hier meerdere zitten die meer weten dan wat ik weet en mischien dat die het in het NLs kunnen uitleggen.

----------


## Cristovao

Waar maak je uit op dat ik op eigen conto spreek? 

Ik hoef geen enkele Moslim in dit land uitleg te vragen omdat ik de beste uitleg (op die van de profeet na) heb. Namelijk die van Ibn Kathir. Zijn Tafsir spreekt duidelijke taal hierover.

Wil je beweren dat jij of een ander hier op dit forum het beter weet dat Ibn Kathir?

*(except those whom your right hands possess) except those whom you acquire through war, for you are allowed such women after making sure they are not pregnant.
*
Tafsir Ibn Kathir - Quran Tafsir - Forbidding Women Already Married, Except for Female Slaves

----------


## Cristovao

Overigens doet je link het niet. Maar ik heb die site weleens gelezen volgens mij. Vaak zijn dat eigen creaties van Moslims die Taqiya toepassen, is mijn indruk. Ze gaan namelijk stelselmatig voorbij aan de Officiele Tafsir. Hetgeen nogal vreemd is. Ook geven ze vaak een hele vergezochte andere uitleg aan wat de Hadith glashelder omschrijft.

Niet betrouwbaar dus.

Een Moslim behoort zich te houden aan de Koran en de Sahih Ahadith. Daarnaast is de Tafsir in sommige gevallen betrouwbaar omdat de betreffende geleerde zich uitsluitend op de Koran en Sahih Ahadith beroept. De bekendste en meest betrouwbaar geachte Tafsir schrijver is Ibn Kathir, voor Soenieten.

Daarnaast vind ik de opmerking dat ik als niet moslim geen uitleg mag geven aan de Koran nogal vreemd. Je bent duidelijk van mening dat een Moslim hoger is dan een niet Moslim, waar het gaat om begrijpend lezen. Ik kan je verzekeren (maar dit weet jij ook) dat je aan de meeste Moslims weinig hebt als je een theologische studie nastreeft. Laatst sprak ik er 1 die niet eens gehoord van van Al Bukhari. "Huh wat is dat?"

Geeft niet, maar heb een klein beetje respect voor de niet-Moslim die zijn hersens ook heus wel kan gebruiken.

Een andere keer vertelde een Moslima mij dat ik een bepaalde hadith niet KAN begrijpen omdat ik geen Moslim ben. Toen ik haar vroeg of zij het wel begreep (aangezien zij Moslim is) en het me uit kan leggen, werd het erg stil.

Moefti's ... ik moest naar Moefti's ! Dat was haar devies. Nou dat heb ik gedaan. Meneer Ibn Kathir heeft het haarfijn uitgelegd. Dat zijn interpretatie niet meer goed uitkomt voor Moslims die in een niet-Islamitisch land wonen, daar kan ik niets aan doen. Maar zijn interpretatie is voor zeer veel Moslims gewoon leidend. Dus waarom mag ik dat niet volgen.

----------


## Lyse-la

Cristovao,
Volgens mij... moet een moslim die een kind heeft verwekt bij zijn slavin wel degelijk voor het kind zorgen.

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Ik kom pas thuis maar ipv dat je zegt dat je het volgens jou wel hebt gelezen moet je het gewoon daadwerkelijk gaan lezen. Link werkt met 3 keer een W ervoor te plaatsen. Kon em hier niet zetten. Dus lees hem eerst met de uitleg en alle bewijzen erbij en piep dan verder. En je hebt t over volgen ? Volgen van de uitleg van ibn kathier r.a als niet moslim? Volg ze dan haha.. Het kan me voor de rest niet veel schelen om eerlijk te zijn wie jij volgt.. en ja een moslim is hoger als een niet moslim. Dat is zeer simpel.. je bent en blijft een ongelovige.. 

Maar ben ook te moe... Ik doe nooit mee aan forums ik lees wel vaak.
Ga vooral door met wat of wie jij denkt dat je moet volgen.. 

Succes ongelovige

----------


## Cristovao

> Ik kom pas thuis maar ipv dat je zegt dat je het volgens jou wel hebt gelezen moet je het gewoon daadwerkelijk gaan lezen. Link werkt met 3 keer een W ervoor te plaatsen. Kon em hier niet zetten. Dus lees hem eerst met de uitleg en alle bewijzen erbij en piep dan verder. En je hebt t over volgen ? Volgen van de uitleg van ibn kathier r.a als niet moslim? Volg ze dan haha.. Het kan me voor de rest niet veel schelen om eerlijk te zijn wie jij volgt.. en ja een moslim is hoger als een niet moslim. Dat is zeer simpel.. je bent en blijft een ongelovige.. 
> 
> Maar ben ook te moe... Ik doe nooit mee aan forums ik lees wel vaak.
> Ga vooral door met wat of wie jij denkt dat je moet volgen.. 
> 
> Succes ongelovige


Precies, Moslim is hoger dan een ongelovige. Maar doe voor de grap eens net alsof jij ongelovig ben en je dat hoort. Krijg je dan ‘zin in de islam’? Ik probeer je even te laten begrijpen waarom mensen vraagtekens zetten bij dat geloof.

Stel een christen zegt tegen jou dat je minder bent en zegt er vervolgens bij dat het christelijke geloof beter voor jou is. Tegenstrijdig toch?

Ja ok, tenzij je je dzimmah status wil wijzigen in een Moslim status, zodat je een beter leven heeft. Dat is de hele tactiek achter de Jizya en de bepalingen waaronder een Dzimmah moet leven: zodat je vanzelf wel moslim wordt om uit te komen onder je schaamte en achtergestelde positie. De geschiedenis is hier volstrekt helder over.

Ik zal je link nog wel gaan lezen. Ik sta open voor alle bewijzen.

----------


## Cristovao

> Cristovao,
> Volgens mij... moet een moslim die een kind heeft verwekt bij zijn slavin wel degelijk voor het kind zorgen.


Graag met bewijzen als je dat vindt. En vergeet niet de Naskh toe te passen. Eerder geopenbaarde verzen zijn overschreven door de latere, in geval van tegenstrijdigheid (vers 106 van Sura 2)

----------


## Lyse-la

Ik waardeer jouw volledigheid en begrijp dat je dat ook van mij verwacht. Echter, ik hou het bij een 'geluid'. Hoewel ik ook niet letterlijk lees in jouw voorbeelden dat de mannen, na de daad, alsnog de vrouwen doorverkochten. Heb ik ergens overheen gelezen?

----------


## Cristovao

> Ik waardeer jouw volledigheid en begrijp dat je dat ook van mij verwacht. Echter, ik hou het bij een 'geluid'. Hoewel ik ook niet letterlijk lees in jouw voorbeelden dat de mannen, na de daad, alsnog de vrouwen doorverkochten. Heb ik ergens overheen gelezen?


Als het goed is heb ik dat ook niet zo opgeschreven. Een zwangere vrouw kon (voor zover ik weet) niet verkocht worden. Maar dat was dan ook de reden dat zij 'coitus interruptus' wilden toepassen. Omdat het ze geld zou kosten wanneer een slavin om die reden niet verkocht kon worden.

Zie het hadith vers nogmaals:

Book 008, Number 3371: 
Abu Sirma said to Abu Sa'id al Khadri (Allah he pleased with him): 0 Abu Sa'id, did you hear Allah's
Messenger (may peace be upon him) mentioning al-'azl? He said: Yes, and added: We went out with Allah's
Messenger (may peace be upon him) on the expedition to the Bi'l-Mustaliq and took captive some excellent
Arab women; and we desired them, for we were suffering from the absence of our wives, (but at the same
time) we also desired ransom for them. So we decided to have sexual intercourse with them but by
observing 'azl (Withdrawing the male sexual organ before emission of semen to avoid-conception). But we
said: We are doing an act whereas Allah's Messenger is amongst us; why not ask him? So we asked Allah's
Mes- senger (may peace be upon him), and he said: It does not matter if you do not do it, for every soul
that is to be born up to the Day of Resurrection will be born.

----------


## Lyse-la

... De aggresieve Turk volgt ibn kathir niet. Nou ja, dat kan ik hem ook niet per s kwalijk nemen. Hartstikke ouderwets man!

----------


## Cristovao

> ... De aggresieve Turk volgt ibn kathir niet. Nou ja, dat kan ik hem ook niet per s kwalijk nemen. Hartstikke ouderwets man!


Ik weet niet zeker of je dit cynisch bedoelt  :knipoog:  maar de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir ouderwets noemen is een hele boute uitspraak voor een Moslim. Maar ik weet niet of je vanuit dat oogpunt schrijft.

De Tafsir van Ibn Kathir is voor soenieten een hele grote autoriteit. Ouderwets kan het overigens niet zijn, want het is een interpretatie van de Koran, wat het directe woord van God is. De Koran zelf kan niet ouderwets zijn, dus de interpretatie van de duidelijke verzen (volgens de Koran zijn alle verzen duidelijk) is tijdloos. Het zou ook vreemd zijn als we met de ogen van 2012 naar de Koran kijken. En al helemaal niet met Westerse-2012 ogen.

De Tafsir van Ibn Kathir wordt dan ook gebruikt op grote schaal. De man (Ibn Kathir) is “de” islam geleerde op de profeet na, zo’n beetje.

Maar wijs mij een soenitische moefti aan die Ibn kathir ouderwets en achterhaald vind, dan wijzig ik mijn mening direct  :Smilie:

----------


## Lyse-la

Dat over ibn Kathir schreef ik in een impuls en dat was niet netjes eigenlijk. De naam is mij heel bekend, maar ik heb voor zover ik weet nog nooit iets van hem gelezen, dus het was niet zozeer cynisch maar eerder een gok.

Mooi dat je je er zo in verdiept. Koran exegese door een westerse 2012-persoon. Wat vind je dan bijv. van Max Weber? Lees je dat ook?

Overigens reageerde ik niet op de hadith die je had gedeeld, maar op de zin:

'het is zelfs niet van belang of een Moslim man haar zwanger maakt, ook al heeft hij niet de intentie haar te huwen of voor haar te zorgen.'

Als hij de intentie niet heeft om voor haar te zorgen, prima. Althans, niet zo prima vanuit ethisch gedachtegoed. Maar als het slachtoffer in kwestie zwanger raakt moet de eigenaar van de slavin toch voor haar en het kind zorgen. Toch?

----------


## Cristovao

> Dat over ibn Kathir schreef ik in een impuls en dat was niet netjes eigenlijk. De naam is mij heel bekend, maar ik heb voor zover ik weet nog nooit iets van hem gelezen, dus het was niet zozeer cynisch maar eerder een gok.
> 
> Mooi dat je je er zo in verdiept. Koran exegese door een westerse 2012-persoon. Wat vind je dan bijv. van Max Weber? Lees je dat ook?
> 
> Overigens reageerde ik niet op de hadith die je had gedeeld, maar op de zin:
> 
> 'het is zelfs niet van belang of een Moslim man haar zwanger maakt, ook al heeft hij niet de intentie haar te huwen of voor haar te zorgen.'
> 
> Als hij de intentie niet heeft om voor haar te zorgen, prima. Althans, niet zo prima vanuit ethisch gedachtegoed. Maar als het slachtoffer in kwestie zwanger raakt moet de eigenaar van de slavin toch voor haar en het kind zorgen. Toch?


Dat zou je zeggen ja. Daar zijn ook vast wel regels voor. Ma malakat aymanukum staat dan ook voor 'datgene wat je bezit' maar ook 'datgene wat afhankelijk is van je' en waar je dus voor zou moeten zorgen. Maar de slavinnen werden volgens de soennah bezwangerd terwijl ze eigenlijk die vrouwen wilden verkopen. Het kan dus wel zo zijn dat zodra ze zwanger raken je alsnog voor ze zal moeten zorgen. Maar dan nog blijft het een waarschijnlijke verkrachting waarover we spreken. Want een slavin die je zojuist veroverd hebt tijdens de militaire expeditie (zoals uit dat hadith vers hierboven blijkt) zal zeker niet vrijwillig het bed met je delen. Zeker niet wanneer je net haar volk / land hebt veroverd en daarbij vele van de mannen zal hebben gedood, waaronder wellicht haar man en oudste zoon(s). Kan me niet voorstellen dat zo'n vrouw (die ook nog eens te horen heeft gekregen dat ze vanaf nu slavin is) daar op zit te wachten. Verkrachting is dan het enige dat over blijft als optie. We weten namelijk ook dat er weinig tijd kan zijn geweest voordat de slavin haar lot heeft kunnen accepteren, waardoor ze wellicht respect voor haar eigenaar heeft kunnen ontwikkelen. Dit omdat het vers duidelijk zegt dat de mannen hun vrouwen misten, althans de seksuele daad met hun vrouwen, en daardoor zin hadden in coitus met de (recent veroverde) slavinnen.

Ik ben dus nu zover dat ik de Koran heb gelezen en voor mezelf er wel van overtuigd ben dat een man 'het mag doen' met z'n slavinnen. Daarnaast heb ik de Hadith waarin ik alles uit bovenstaande alinea concludeer. Dan blijft de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir over. 

Allereerst aya 1 t/m 6 van Sura 23:

"*23 0 In de naam van God, de erbarmer, de barmhartige. 1 Het zal de gelovigen welgaan, 2 die in hun salaat deemoedig zijn, 3 die geklets mijden, 4 die de zakaat opbrengen 5 en die hun schaamstreek kuis bewaren, 6 behalve bij hun echtgenotes of slavinnen waarover zij beschikken, dan valt hun niets te verwijten"*

Ibn Kathir zegt in zijn Tafsir over de laatste twee aya's dit:

*"(And those who guard their private parts. Except from their wives and their right hand possessions, for then, they are free from blame. But whoever seeks beyond that, then those are the transgressors.) means, those who protect their private parts from unlawful actions and do not do that which Allah has forbidden; fornication and homosexuality, and do not approach anyone except the wives whom Allah has made permissible for them or their right hand possessions from the captives."*

Daar staat dus duidelijk dat je je edele delen mag laten zien aan je vrouwen of je slaven (*"their right hand possessions from the captives"*).

Dan is er in mijn optiek ook nog een stuk overspel (althans wat we vandaag de dag overspel zouden noemen):

Sura 4 aya 24 zegt namelijk:
*"En ook [verboden om mee te trouwen zijn] de eerbaar getrouwde vrouwen, behalve slavinnen waarover jullie beschikken."*

Ibn Kathir zegt hierover in zijn Tafsir het volgende (let op de hadith die hij aanhaalt):

*(except those whom your right hands possess) except those whom you acquire through war, for you are allowed such women after making sure they are not pregnant. Imam Ahmad recorded that Abu Sa`id Al-Khudri said, "We captured some women from the area of Awtas who were already married, and we disliked having sexual relations with them because they already had husbands. So, we asked the Prophet about this matter, and this Ayah was revealed.* (en dat is dus aya 24 van Sura 4).

Het lijkt dus duidelijk dat je tijdens oorlog slavinnen mag nemen, deze zonder huwelijkse overeenkomst mag zwangermaken en bovendien (als je dan toch wil trouwen) met haar mag trouwen zelfs als zij reeds getrouwd is (met een kuffar neem ik aan).

Ook lijkt het zo dat de vrouw(en) die je al hebt hier niets van hoeven te weten en ook geen toestemming voor hoeven te geven. 

In oorlogstijd geldt dit dus, want dat is het moment waarop je slaven mocht (mag?) nemen. Op dit moment is er genoeg oorlog (oost-timor, somalie, ethiopie, ivoorkust, thailand, nigeria, sudan) dus het zou kunnen dat het daar op dit moment aan de gang is.

----------


## Moowtje112

onzin allemaal joh gewoon doen onbeperkt

----------


## Marokkaan8432

Dit zijn de dingen die het duidelijk hebben gemaakt voor mij dat het allemaal door mensen is geschreven en niet 'god'.

----------


## Sminatje

"Voordat ik het verwijt krijg dat ik de Hadith en Koran in het Arabisch moet lezen, *wil ik die personen vragen of ze zelf wel Arabisch kunnen lezen. Zo niet dan vind ik die opmerking niet gepast. Bovendien kunnen we uitgaan van een vertaling door Moslims met oprechtheid en overtuiging van het gelijk van Allah.* Geen reden om te veronderstellen dat de tekst totaal tegenovergesteld is van het origineel."

Dus mensen laten we eerlijk zijn al die reactie en ik zie geen 1 met een goeie bron komen! of een fatsoenlijk antwoord!
Agh en nog iets Hoeveel weten onze broeders & zuster van onze dien!!

En die TURK moet stil zijn want iedereen is gelijk moslim of geen moslim

*SURAT AL'KAAFIROON
Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 6 strofen.*
*
In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle.*
*1.* Zeg: "O gij ongelovigen, 
*2.* Ik bid niet aan, wat gij aanbidt, 
*3.* Noch gij bidt aan, wat ik aanbid. 
*4.* Noch wil ik aanbidden, wat gij aanbidt, 
*5.* Nogmaals gij wilt niet aanbidden wat ik aanbid. 
*6.* *Derhalve voor u uw godsdienst en voor mij mijn godsdienst."*


En waar denkje dat de shayks hun bronnen vandaan hallen! *Cristovao* heeft gelijk. maar *Cristovao* moet niet zeggen dat ze zijn verkracht als dat niet niet vermeld staat! tuurlijk jij mag dat denken maar je moet niet verwijten. en helemaal niet het geen wat JIJ niet gezien hebt!!

----------


## Cristovao

Sminaatje, bedankt voor je oprechte commentaar.

Ik weet wel dat het er niet letterlijk staat, maar het is wel mijn conclusie. En ik zie niemand die daar een goed argument tegenover zet. Het is toch een feit dat een slavin een "ma malakat aymanukum" is? Dat is dus een persoon die van jou is, contractueel. Daar mag je dus alles mee doen. En het woord "slaaf" impliceert al dat er geen toestemming voor nodig is van de slaaf zelf. Anders ben je geen slaaf als je een stem hebt over je eigen lot. 

Daarnaast blijft mijn andere argument overeind staan dat ik mij niet kan voorstellen dat een vrouw vrijwillig naar bed gaat met een man die zojuist haar en haar familie gevangen heeft genomen.

Wat vaststaat volgens de hadith is dit:

- er was gemeenschap met slavinnen (zonder met ze te trouwen maar dat mag als het je slavin is)
- het tijdstip van die gemeenschap was meteen na dan wel tijdens de expeditie. Dit wordt duidelijk door de hadith zelf die vertelt dat de mannen zin kregen in die vrouwen toen ze op expeditie waren. Het feit dat ze hun vrouwen misten legt ook uit dat zij niet thuis waren en dus op expeditie. 
- ze wilden deze vrouwen doorverkopen is ook een feit. Dat staat namelijk in de hadith. Dat betekent dus dat ze niet voornemens waren om voor deze slavinnen te zorgen, althans niet lang. 
- Er wordt niet gezegd "we hebben ze verkracht" maar dat is een logische conclusie uit bovenstaande feiten.
- Er wordt ook niet gezegd dat die vrouwen toestemming gaven voor de gemeenschap. Dus ook dat is niet bewezen. Dat betekent dat wij als lezers zonder meer achtergelaten worden met een inschatting die wij zelf moeten maken. We kunnen het simpelweg niet openlaten en zeggen "we waren er niet bij". Dit gaat niet over een auto ongeluk van twee straten verder, dit gaat over het geloof en dat dient ons betere mensen te maken, toch? Dus die informatie in de hadith is niet iets wat we kunnen laten liggen als iets waar we niet zeker van zijn. We moeten er iets van vinden anders kunnen we die hadith net zo goed weggooien, wat overigens geen slecht idee zou zijn in dit geval.

Daarnaast is er ook nog een hadith die uitlegd dat ze in zo'n zelfde situatie gemeenschap hadden met die slavinnen in het bijzijn van hun ongelovige echtgenoten. Dat is kennelijk geen overspel omdat de mannen (en vrouwen) geen Moslims waren. Maar in de ogen van ons moderne mensen is het natuurlijk wel degelijk overspel dat je niet zomaar kunt bedekken met een sausje van religie. Ik weet niet of je getrouwd bent, maar stel je man gaat vreemd met een hollandse vrouw die getrouwd is met een hollandse man, beiden zijn geen Moslim. Zou je dan zeggen dat het overspel is? Of is het feit dat ze geen moslim zijn een reden om hem niet te beschuldigen van overspel? Daar ben ik erg benieuwd naar. Want wij niet-Moslims willen heel graag weten wie wij nou eigenlijk zijn in jullie ogen. Velen hebben ons al verteld dat we onrein zijn, maar kennelijk zijn wij ook geen factor in overspel, als er met ons vreemdgegaan wordt. Tenminste, als we vrouwen zijn.

----------


## Sminatje

Slavernij van uit het perspectief van de Islam is niet zoals slavernij vanuit het perspectief van het Westen. Een slaaf in de Islam heeft recht op een loon, onderdak, huwelijk, warmte, liefde, enz.... 

En slavernij is verboden enkel ten tijde van een defensieve oorlog, dus wanneer een oorlog ontketend werd door een aggressieve volk of stam, dan kan als tegenreactie in geval van overwinning gevangenen als slaven genomen worden in plaats van hen uit te moorden, enkel als een barmhartigheid van Allah om hen dan te onderwijzen in de Islam en ook zodat de slaven getuige kunnen zijn van het gedrag en beschaving van de Moslims zodat zij aangemoedigd kunnen worden om zich te bekeren. De Islam moedigt het vrijkopen van slaven aan. De Islam bemoeilijkt het eeuwig vasthouden van slaven.

Volgens ons geloof heeft de slaaf veel rechten die ingesteld zijn door Allah, niet door de mensen noch anderen maar enkel door Allah.

Zoals jullie weten heeft Allah meer macht over de meester van een slaaf dan dat de meester macht heeft over zijn slaaf.

Deegene die zijn slaaf slecht behandeld zijn straf is het vrij maken van deze slaaf, dit is de wet van de Shariah.

Onderstaande link kan wat zeggen over de slavernij in de Islam
http://www.islamqa.com/en/ref/94840/slavery
http://www.islamqa.com/en/ref/5707/slavery

*Surah 04 Aya 24!!* Heb jij een verkeerde citaat van geplaats het zegt namelijk:

*24.* En getrouwde vrouwen, met uitzondering van haar, die gij bezit. Dit is een gebod van Allah voor u. Degenen, die daar buiten vallen, zijn u toegestaan; dat gij zoekt door middel van wat gij bezit haar behoorlijk te huwen en geen overspel te plegen. En geeft haar een huwelijksgift, tegenover de voordelen, die gij van haar hebt, dit is verplicht; er zal na het vaststellen daarvan geen zonde op u rusten in alles wat gij onderling overeenkomt. Voorzeker, Allah is Alwetend, Alwijs. 

*004 De Vrouwen (An-Nisa)*
*19.* O, gij die gelooft, het is u niet geoorloofd, vrouwen te erven tegen haar wil, noch moogt gij haar tegenhouden opdat gij een gedeelte van wat gij haar hebt gegeven, moogt terugnemen, tenzij zij schuldig zijn aan een schandelijk kwaad; en blijft met haar vriendelijk omgaan en als gij afkeer van haar hebt, kan het zijn, dat gij afkeer hebt van iets, waarin Allah veel goeds kan hebben gelegd.

*25.* En wie uwer het niet kan bekostigen vrije gelovige vrouwen te huwen, hij huwe hetgeen gij bezit, namelijk gelovige slavinnen. En Allah kent uw geloof het beste. Gij zijt van elkander; huwt haar daarom met de toestemming van haar meesters en geeft haar een huwelijksgift op de gebruikelijke wijze, kuis zijnde, geen ontucht plegende, noch er heimelijke minnaars op nahoudende. En indien zij, nadat zij gehuwd zijn zich schuldig maken aan ontrouw - geldt voor haar de helft van de straf, die voor de vrije vrouwen is voorgeschreven. Dit is voor degene uwer die vreest te zondigen. Maar het is beter voor u dat gij u weerhoudt en Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.

*92.* Het betaamt een gelovige niet, een andere gelovige te doden, tenzij dit bij vergissing gebeurt. En wie een gelovige bij vergissing doodt moet een gelovige slaaf bevrijden en bloedgeld betalen ter overhandiging aan de erfgenamen, tenzij deze het uit liefdadigheid kwijtschelden. Maar indien hij (de gedode) tot een u vijandig gezind volk behoort en een gelovige is, dan moet (de overtreder) een gelovige slaaf bevrijden en als hij van een volk is waarmede gij een verbond hebt, dan moet een bloedgeld aan zijn familie worden betaald en een gelovige slaaf worden bevrijd. Maar wie er geen vindt, moet twee maanden achtereenvolgens vasten - een boete van Allah. En Allah is Alwetend, Alwijs.

*023 De Gelovigen (Al-Mominoen)
**6.* Behalve met hun vrouwen of hetgeen hun rechterhand bezit, want dan treft hen geen verwijt.

*070 De Manieren van Ascentie (Al-Ma'aaridj)
**30.* - Uitgezonderd met hun vrouwen en degenen die zij bezitten, waarvoor hen geen blaam treft.
Het Vers geldt zowel voor man als voor de vrouw!!! Maar jullie veranderen de betekenissen, zodat alleen mannen met slavinnen seks mogen hebben (zonder huwelijk).

----------


## Cristovao

Dit is in mijn ogen een veel gemaakte fout onder Moslims:

Vers 92 van An-Nisa is geabrogeerd. Abrogatie is in het Arabisch Naskh en een zeer cruciaal aspect van Koran interpretatie. Je kunt niet zomaar een vers uit de Koran pakken dat vredelievend spreekt, zonder je eerst af te vragen of het nog wel geldig is. Vers 106 van hoofdstuk 2 brengt je namelijk op het mechanisme van Naskh (abrogatie, intrekking).

En dat moet ook wel gebruikt worden want anders hou je een Koran over die zichzelf continu tegenspreekt.

Veel verzen uit hoofdstuk 2 (die vaak aangehaald wordt om de vredelievendheid van Islam aan te tonen) zijn verzen die in feite niet meer nageleefd mogen worden omdat er een nieuwer vers voor in de plaats is gekomen. Surah 9 is het laatste complete hoofdstuk dat is geopenbaard aan de profeet. Die verzen (die vrij gewelddadig zijn) zijn van toepassing in de omgang met ongelovigen. Nu is er soms wel sprake van historische context natuurlijk, maar je hebt er genoeg die tijdloos zijn.

Ik wil je echt aanraden om Naskh te gaan bestuderen. Het lijkt er nu op dat je gewoon de Koran leest en alles aanneemt als zijnde 'uitvoerbaar'. Maar dat is niet zo. 

Om een voorbeeld te geven: Iedere Moslims weet dat je geen alcohol mag drinken. Maar als je leest in de Koran zoals jij nu doet, zou je gemakkelijk kunnen denken dat alcohol wel gedronken mag worden. Er staan namelijk meer dan 1 verzen in die neutraal of zelfs positief spreken over alcohol. Maar die verzen mogen niet worden nageleefd. Waarom is dat? Vanwege Naskh. Dit mechanisme zorgt ervoor dat je de tegenstrijdigheid in de Koran voor jezelf kunt oplossing. Want de later geopenbaarde verzen zijn altijd leidend in geval van tegenstrijdigheid. En daarom weet elke Moslim dat alcohol ten strengste verboden is. Met betrekking tot de omgang met ongelovigen is dat niet anders. Ook daar moet er gekeken worden naar de laatste verzen die zijn geopenbaard. Iets wat je overigens alleen uit de Hadith kunt halen want de Koran is niet chronologisch ingedeeld.

En dan over slavernij. Wat veel Moslims aandragen is dat slavernij afgebouwd wordt in de Islam (geleidelijk) doordat Allah heeft geopenbaard dat het goed is om een slaaf zijn vrijheid te geven, als vorm van Zakaat. Maar je weet dat ook eten en geld vormen van Zakaat zijn. Zou het dan ook Allah zijn bedoeling zijn geweest om eten en geld geleidelijk af te bouwen? Wat ik bedoel is: het stimuleren van het vrijlaten van slaven, wil niet zeggen dat er staat geschreven dat je nooit een nieuwe slaaf mag kopen op de markt. Net zoals het weggeven van eten niet betekent dat je geen nieuw eten mag halen op diezelfde markt.

Laat ik anders gewoon een zeer gewaardeerde geestelijke uit Saudi Arabie quoten:

"Slavery is a part of Islam. Those who argue that slavery is abolished are ignorant, not scholars. They are merely writers. Whoever says such things is an infidel." - Saudi Sheikh Saleh Al-Fawzan, member of the Senior Council of Clerics, 2003 ---> Saudi sheik: ‘Slavery is a part of Islam’

Trouwens, als Allah de bedoeling had slavernij af te schaffen, waarom is de Islamitische wereld dan de allerlaatste geweest die slavernij heeft afgeschaft? En dan zelfs nog door druk van het Westen? Mauritianie was de allerlaatste die slavernij officieel afschafte. Een Islamitisch land. Dat was in 1981. Toen was ik al geboren. En het komt vandaag de dag nog steeds voor daar. Velen worden daar in slavernij geboren. Ze accepteren hun lot, omdat ze niet beter weten. Gelukkig worden er steeds meer bevrijd.

Op het einde zeg je "jullie veranderen de betekenissen". Maar wie bedoel je met "jullie"?

Ik heb hier een Koran in de boekenkast staan die de term 'degene die jullie bezitten' vertaalt als "slavinnen". De vertaler is een Moslim geleerde. Dus wie bedoel je met 'jullie' ?

Ik haal al mijn beweringen uit Islamitische bronnen. Ik accepteer in mijn onderzoek geen niet-Islamitische bronnen, juist zodat geen enkele Moslim kan beweren dat ik dingen verdraai of verander.

Dat laatste klopt, een vrouw kan ook een slaaf hebben. Of eigenlijk, haar man kan een slaaf hebben die haar ook toebehoort vanwege hun huwelijk. Maar ik heb nooit gezegd dat iedere slaaf een seksslavin is. Alleen in bepaalde contexten is dat zeker de betekenis. Nogmaals Moslimgeleerden geven dat zelf toe. Niet ik.

En dan tot slot nog die defensieve oorlogvoering. Kijk, wanneer Nederland defensief oorlog voert omdat Belgi ons landje aanvalt (stel), dan zou het nogal vreemd zijn als wij na de overwinning opeens meer land erbij hebben. Dan is het geen verdediging meer maar expansie van ons Nederlandse rijk. We weten vanuit de historie dat het Islamitische rijk na de dood van Mohammad enorm snel groeide. Dat kwam echt niet omdat ze overal maar werden aangevallen en zichzelf moesten verdedigen. Het is bekend dat die oorlogen offensief waren, niet defensief. Soera 9 geeft daar ook alle legitimiteit voor.

Vers 29:

"Strijdt tegen hen die niet in God geloven en niet in de laatste dag en die niet verbieden wat God en Zijn gezant verboden hebben en die niet de godsdienst van de waarheid aanvaarden uit het midden van hen aan wie het boek gegeven is, totdat zij naar vermogen onderdanig de schatting betalen." 

Daar staat dus dat je moet vechten tegen de niet gelovigen. Maar waarom dan? Wat is de reden dat die ongelovigen mogen worden aangevallen? Dat lees je in het volgende vers.

Vers 30:
"En de joden zeggen: "'Oezair is Gods zoon" en de christenen zeggen: "De masieh is Gods zoon." Dat is wat zij met hun monden zeggen. Zij benaderen zo wat zij die vroeger ongelovig waren zeiden. God bestrijde hen, hoe kunnen zij zo afwijken!"

Ik lees daar niets van zelfverdediging. Ik lees daar dat Joden en Christenen moeten worden aangevallen voor wat zij geloven. Er is geen andere aanleiding nodig, volgens de Koran.

Als je de Tafsir van Ibn Kathir leest dan kom je er ook gemakkelijk achter dat de hele aanleiding voor deze nieuwe ontwikkeling is gelegen in het feit dat het verbod op Mushraqin in Mekka ervoor zorgde dat er veel inkomsten verloren zouden gaan. De heidenen waren namelijk tegelijkertijd toeristen die op de markten veel kwamen kopen. Allah heeft hierop een compensatie bedacht voor de verloren inkomsten: de Jizya. Vandaar dat vers 28, 29 en 30 elkaar opvolgen. Je moet de tekstuele context in dit geval dus meenemen. Het grappige is dat Moslims dan buiten de Koran gaan kijken om te bewijzen dat die oorlogen gevoerd werden uit zelfverdediging. Maar waarom spreekt de Koran daar dan niet over?

Vervolgens heb je nog de Caliphaten die contracten opstelden voor veroverde Christenen waarin stond dat zij een kenmerk moesten dragen op hun kleding zodat ze herkenbaar zouden zijn als dhimmie. Zij moesten ook opstaan wanneer een Moslim wilde zitten waar zij zitten. Zij moesten naar de zijkant van de weg gedwongen worden. Ik heb hier allerlei Islamitische bewijzen voor. Zowel uit de Tafsir als uit de hadith zelf. Maar de Tafsir haalt zijn bewijs dan ook uit diezelfde hadith verzen. Maar dat gaat te ver om dat hier allemaal neer te zetten. Op verzoek kan ik ze echter zeker brengen.

----------


## Sminatje

Ik zal vandaag de Naskh gaan lezen
Maar ben nu op het werk!

Maar we weten dat we over sommige dingen oneindig kunnen discuseren

u hoort van mij! :Smilie:

----------


## Sminatje

Ps jullie was ff een gedachtes foutje!

was even weg gedwaaldt in mijn gedachten. mijn excusses!

----------


## Cristovao

Graag  :Smilie:  .. er zal denk ik een hoop duidelijk worden dankzij Naskh.

Eerlijkheid gebied me wel te zeggen dat er wel geleerden zijn die beweren dat Naskh niet is wat ik hierboven vertelde. Maar dat is een absolute minderheid voor zover ik weet. Dat komt omdat de Koran zelf redelijk duidelijk wijst in de richting van de Koran zelf, met betrekking tot Naskh. Dat staat dus in vers 106 van hoofdstuk 2.

Dan is er nog een theorie waar Westerlingen zoals ik een beetje zenuwachtig van worden, en dat is de theorie dat Naskh wel van toepassing is, maaaaar dat het navolgen van ingetrokken verzen gebruikt kan worden om niet-gelovigen te misleiden. Zodat zij denken dat de Islam geen enkele bedreiging vormt. Dit is namelijk conform de opbouw van de Islam in de tijd van 22 jaar dat Mohammad zijn openbaringen kreeg: eerst had Mohammad geen mogelijkheden om (terug) te vechten tegen de Mushraqin. Pas toen hij een leger had, werden de openbaringen compromisloos. Men beweert weleens dat (aangezien het Westen nog geen veroverd gebied is) exact dezelfde systematische opbouw die Mohammad beleefde, de beste tactiek is om het Westen te veroveren.

----------


## Cristovao

oh ok geeft niet. Het gaf mij de kans om te benadrukken dat ik alleen Islamitische bronnen gebruik om als bewijs te laten dienen. Dus eventuele misverstanden daarover zijn hopelijk weggenomen.

----------


## Sminatje

Ik moet je wel zeggen dat ik nie veel weet maar dat ik graag luister naar andere die wat te zeggen hebben en zelf ben ik hamdoulillah ijverig genoeg om zelf onderzoek te doen en na te vragen alles is mooi meegenomen! en van een ander wat leren is niks erg.

mag ik vragen wat jouw so heeft laten verdiepen in de islaam en heb jij misschien ook positiefiteit kunnen vinden in de islam :blozen:

----------


## Cristovao

Ok ja ik ben ook geen expert maar van de dingen die ik tot nu toe concludeer heeft nog niemand me kunnen overtuigen dat het anders is.

Ja ik heb wel positiviteit kunnen vinden in de Koran. Maar het was juist zo'n teleurstelling om erachter te komen dat het meeste daarvan is ingetrokken vanwege Naskh.

Daarnaast was ik vroeger iemand die dacht dat extremisten 'de gekken' waren. Ook dacht ik dat mindere dingen cultureel zijn en niet Islamitisch. Maar pas toen ik me ging verdiepen bleek dat het juist andersom was in veel gevallen: De 'gekken' blijken juist de studiebollen van Islam te zijn (hoewel ook zij fouten maken natuurlijk). En de culturele dingen zoals eerwraak bleken indirect toch echt uit de Koran te komen (doodstraf op afvalligheid en het verspreiden van corruptie op aarde bijvoorbeeld).

Maar ik weet gelukkig nog steeds wel dat de meeste Moslims vredelievend zijn. Dus laat ik dat snel erbij zeggen. Ik kan goed opschieten met Moslims over het algemeen. Alleen de vraag ging bij mij spelen: Komt het goede gedrag van Moslims nou uit hun eigen morele overwegingen of komt het uit de Koran? En ook dacht ik: welke Moslims heeft nou gelijk. Die vraag is haast niet te beantwoorden. Maar als je de Koran induikt kun je wel zien welke mensen de strikte leer naleven.

Mensen die 5 x bidden per dag, zakaat betalen, naar mekka gaan dat zijn goede Moslims natuurlijk. Maar er is in mijn opinie nog een andere Islamitische taak die zeer belangrijk is en dat is de werelddominantie. Het is een Islamitisch gegeven dat het Laatste Uur niet komt voordat de wereld onder de Sharia valt. Je kunt "extremisten" dus niet verwijten dat ze dingen verzinnen, wanneer ze streven naar sharia in Nederland of Belgie. Het is hun taak dit te bewerkstelligen. En niet elke Moslim kan daaraan meewerken, maar dat hoeft ook niet. Als je maar straks wanneer het zover is (Sharia) wel de Moslimkant kiest en niet de Kuffar kant. 

En dan kom je op het punt waarom het mij zo boeit wat Moslims geloven. Dat zit 'm puur in het feit dat ik denk dat als sharia hier zou komen (waarschijnlijk niet tijdens mijn leven maar je weet nooit) dat ik als niet-Moslim geen vrijheid meer heb voor mijzelf en m'n toekomstige kinderen. Ik word dan namelijk een dhimmie. Dat betekent volgens Ibn Kathir's Tafsir in elk geval dat ik allerlei vernederingen over me heen ga krijgen totdat ik of 1 van mijn nazaten eindelijk breekt en zegt "ik wil gelijkwaardig zijn!". En dat is het moment dat de hele familie moslim wordt. Indirecte dwang dus. En als je eenmaal Moslim bent kun je er niet ongestraft uitstappen zoals je weet. Dus aan die uiteinde kant van de Islam is er zelfs directe dwang. Je kunt niet weg.

Daar komt nog bij dat dhimmies (bijvoorbeeld Christenen) in een Islamitische staat absoluut niet mogen evangeliseren. Terwijl Dawah toch zeker wel legaal is in Nederland. En dat moet ook legaal zijn want het is vrijheid van geloof. Een vrijheid die je niet vind in een Islamitische staat. Sterker nog, die vrijheid vind je niet eens in Marokko. Dit is de afspraak tussen alle leden van de De Organisatie van de Islamitische Conferentie (O.I.C). Alle Islamitische landen zijn daarbij aangesloten. Vandaar dat een Christen die evangeliseert op straat de gevangenis ingaat in Marokko en alle andere Islamitische landen voor zover ik weet. Misschien niet in de 50/50 landen en misschien ook niet in Indonesie. Maar zeker de Arabische landen hebben allemaal dit verbod op evangeliseren. Ik zou niet in zo'n samenleving willen wonen.

Sorry dat ik je zo van je werk hou. Ik stop nu. Ik weet hoe verleidelijk het is om te blijven lezen wat de ander vertelt terwijl je ook wil werken. Dus ik ga je uit je dillemma positie verlossen haha. Tot later!

PS. tip die je allang kent misschien: copy past de tekst van de site naar je outlook om op je gemak te lezen .. haha.

----------


## Sminatje

hahahaah!! the last one! zkr een tip!

nee tis egt hartstikke saai der is haast niks tedoen! 

dus doe ik liever iets waar ik wat aan heb

----------


## stoel

Ik moet zeggen dat mijn geloof met de dag verzwakt door dit soort vragen en alle keren dat ik er onderzoek naar heb gedaan of bij mensen heb rond gevraagd, heeft niemand mij een goed antwoord kunnen geven. Daarom vond ik dit erg interessant om te lezen.. Waarom zijn jullie niet verder gegaan?

----------


## Olastas

Hoe dan ook, de tijdperk van slavinnen is voorbij en dus daarmee verboden.

----------

